# Methylene Blue Injection During a Breast Lumpectomy



## tlm5506 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a CPT code for methylene blue dye injection during a breast lumpectomy? This is only a removal of a breast mass...not a sentinal node. 
Thanks.


----------



## syllingk (Apr 30, 2012)

38900


----------



## tlm5506 (Apr 30, 2012)

38900 is for identification of sentinel nodes. My surgeon did not remove a sentinel node - he removed a breast mass. During the excision of the mass he injected methylene blue dye. I am looking for a CPT code for the injection, if there is one.


----------



## Lujanwj (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking incidental to.  If it was to help the dr visualize the mass, it's going to be included.  

I'm of the opinion that they created 38900 to clarify 38792.  We used to use 38792 for the injection of the blue dye and/or radioactive tracers. It seems like they are saying that the injection of blue dye doesn't really add much additional risk to what the Dr is intending on doing(excision, mapping, biopsy).  38900 "included..., when performed" the work and risk is in the mapping not the injection.    

Just a thought


----------



## koatsj (May 2, 2012)

38792 is what i use when my surgeons inject the breast with the methylene blue.


----------



## Lujanwj (May 2, 2012)

Yikes, that's not good.  You can not use that code for the dye as 38792 specifically says Radioactive Tracer.  Blue dye is not radioactive and doesn't carry the same risks.  I'd suggested clearing that up in your office.


----------



## tlm5506 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help. That clears it up a little bit.


----------

